# Comment configurer Ethernet ?



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Internet m'est fourni par le câble, et je n'ai pas de CD d'installation du modem. On m'a dit qu'il suffisait de brancher le câble Ethernet pour que ça fonctionne. 
Seulement voilà, Safari n'arrive pas à trouver le serveur, et les mises à jour ne trouvent pas le serveur non plus.
J'en déduis donc que je ne suis pas connectée (trop forte !!).

Peut-être quelqu'un peut m'indiquer comment faire ? Mon matériel : un iMac DV G3, avec Mac OSX 10.3. Mon fournisseur c'est Numéricâble, et si quelqu'un avait une solution pour moi ça m'éviterait d'appeler la Hotline (encore). Merci d'avance !


----------



## Toumak (8 Septembre 2006)

tu dois surement paramétrer ton modem(ou routeur) 
il faut que tu lises son manuel
tu trouveras une adresse à entrer dans ton navigateur internet (moi c'est 192.168.1.1, par exemple)
en entrant cette adresse, tu arriveras au panneau de configuration de ton routeut

il faudra que tu lui entres les paramètres que ton FAI t'as fourni pour pouvoir te connecter à internet


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Salut Crebindiou D)

As tu bien mis ta configuration ethernet en DHCP ? dans l'onglet TCP/IP ?


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse rapide !
Mais le modem n'est pas un routeur. J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; sur les documentations livr&#233;es avec l'appareil, logiquement je ne peux pas l'activer comme tu le disais. 
Je pense qu'il s'agit simplement de pouvoir configurer l'ethernet dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes, mais je ne sais pas comment faire...
Par contre, si qulqu'un a Num&#233;ricable, j'aimerais savoir comment ils ont fait pour installer le net : avez vous eu un CD d'installation ? Avez vous eu des op&#233;rations particuli&#232;res &#224; effectuer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Oui MamaCass, pour l'instant, je n'ai rien chang&#233; aux config automatiques des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes... Je viens de formater le Mac, donc c'est encore les configurations par d&#233;faut.
Merci de ta r&#233;ponse !


----------



## SergeD (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis chez Num&#233;ricable, MamaCass t'as donn&#233; la seule chose &#224; faire.
Eventuellement coupe le courant du modem apr&#233;s cette manip, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas neccessaire dans ce cas.


ps: type de modem?
vitesse de connexion?
nouvel abonn&#233;?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Va voir l&#224; : 

http://www.osxfacile.com/reseau.html

et descend dans la page jusqu'&#224; :

* Param&#233;trage pour une connection ADSL par              modem Ethernet

*Suis les instructions et roulez jeunesse *
*


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

merci MamaCass, merci SergeD, mais je ne suis pas en ADSL, je suis par le c&#226;ble. J'&#233;tais ADSL avant et j'avais un CD d'installation, tout marchait tr&#232;s bien, sauf qu'il fallait se connecter avec chaque utilisation. Je ne suis pas s&#251;re, mais je crois qu'il y a une diff&#233;rence. Je crois que je n'ai pas de PPPoE avec un modem c&#226;ble.
SergeD, mon modem c'est un Toshiba THG520, connexion 1Mega, nouvelle abonn&#233;e pour Num&#233;ric&#226;ble, mais &#231;a fait 2 fois que je formate le PC et il n'y a pas de pb. Pour le Mac, par contre, &#231;a ne fonctionne pas.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; voir l'&#233;tat de la connexion dans l'accueil r&#233;seau des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes : on m'indique que c'est connect&#233;, mais que &#231;a ne fonctione _peut-&#234;tre pas_ pour internet. C'est le m&#234;me principe que la _connexion illimit&#233;e ou inexistante_ sur le PC non ? Il doit y avoir moyen de la r&#233;initialiser ?

Merci !


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Si tu as ce message c'est qu'il faut que tu entres les serveurs DNS de ton FAI


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Et que signifie _Client DHCP _? Je vais tester d'entrer la m&#234;me adresse DNS que celle du PC, on va voir,
merci !! &#231;a avance ! Je comprends plus de trucs.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Le DHCP c'est l'attribution automatique d'adresse IP &#224; tes ordis, ces adresses sont renouvell&#233;es r&#233;guli&#232;rement par ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s.

Il faut que ton mac et ton pc soient en DHCP


----------



## crebindiou (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci MamaCass. D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je ne vois pas pourquoi &#231;a ne fonctionne pas. Je n'ai eu aucune info par num&#233;ricable concernant l'installation sur le mac. Je crois que je vais devoir les appeler... et m.... encore 7 euros qui vont partir &#224; la poubelle. C'est frustrant !
M&#234;me sur la FAQ de num&#233;ricable, il n'y a aucune info concernant la configuration sous Mac.
Mais SergeD ? Comment t'as fait  ??


----------

